# Mixing crystal red shrimp with tigers



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I am hoping to buy crs and tiger shrimp for my 75 gallon, planted tank. I have heard that these two species do interbreed. I was wondering if a shrimp is likely to crossbreed if there are many of the same species in the tank. Will a tiger shrimp just as likely breed with a crs than another tiger shrimp? Also, if you own any shrimp and are willing to sell some, let me know.


----------



## jdp3050 (Sep 2, 2009)

i don't think so becuse it is rare to have baby shrimp (and how do i post somthing like you did?)


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes it is possible for them to interbreed. I have heard stories of it, the offspring end up looking nothing like the parent. But if you do like them, buy more of the ones that you like. Or just mix crystal shrimps and cherry shrimps.


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

i have some crs to sell if your still looking to buy some.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info everybody. jdp, to post a thread you just go to the topic you want to talk about, then above the first thread to the left it says something like post your own thread.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

somebody somewhere had some kind of a chart that showed what shrimp will/will not interbreed......


----------



## LordDragon (Sep 2, 2009)

the shrimptank I think has the table your looking for.

here is a link to it.

http://www.theshrimptank.com/Articles/CompatibilityChart.shtml


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks- that is one awesome chart!


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

i forgot the website, one guy the the tiger and crs and the baby shrimp look weird.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

That chart is very helpful. I think im just going to get rcs.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

niptek, how much would the crs cost and what are there grade?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Grading scale:
http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal red shrimp grading guide.html

I have some for a good price. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Come on now, some one must have done this... post some pictures!!!


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

here is the link that you wanted.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?p=453378


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

holly cow... its a mix feeling.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

oh man, I think the offspring look pretty freakin' awesome!


----------

